
Amazon Route53 DNS Performance Slowest in Industry - a13n
https://www.dnsperf.com
======
a13n
For some of our HTTP requests from the US, Canada, and Europe, 20-45% of
response time is spent doing DNS lookup (100ms+). For a hosting provider as
widely used as AWS, frankly I find this absurd.

How are they twice as slow as GoDaddy?!

Edit: On the bright side, since so many other DNS providers have solved this
problem, it must be solvable. They have the opportunity to speed up a big
chunk of the internet in one fell swoop!

